# wild game



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it ok to feed venison, duck, hare etc as part of a raw diet? I know you should freeze a lot of meats for a while before feeding and I assume that would be necessary here, but would it be safe once frozen?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We feed wild game all the time. A lot of people are worried about chronic wasting disease with elk and deer but it's not an issue because it's not communicable to dogs. You have to be careful about feeding wild game to make sure all the shot is gone from the meat before feeding. I also tell people to skin wild rabbits because they can carry fleas which carry the tapeworm that can infect dogs. I always freeze my meat just to be on the safe side too.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Wild game is the best thing you can feed your dog. Superior to most grocery store meats. Yes, it's a good idea to feed it. I wish I had access to more.


----------



## DarkRose (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I've tasked the SO with going to his hunter friends and bringing me stuff, so he'll be getting that in the near future I hope. I'm sure I'll have lots more questions when I find out what I can actually get my hands on as far as game goes.


----------



## Pattydon (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes like the others said freeze for at least 2 weeks to kill any parasites and you should be good to go!


----------

